# nitrates 40 ppm too high???



## piranawick (Dec 1, 2004)

my nitrates register 80ppm how do i bring this down is it harmful to my p's at this level?

thanx for the advice


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

best way supposedly is to do 10-15% daily water changes.


----------



## SpAzZy (Mar 30, 2004)

generally speaking.. if you do a 50% water change, it would leave you with roughy 40ppm of nitrate. for the next few days (everyday), i suggest doing like a 15%-20% water changes. this will bring down your nitrates within a week or so to good levels.


----------



## smithgrind_who (Mar 26, 2004)

Hey piranawick, do you know if your source water is free of nitrAtes? Some people have trace amounts of nitrAtes in their water so they will never get very low levels. I don't think 80ppm is life treating but good water quality is a good thing. As stated above, a 40-50% water change will help. It's a good idea to test your source water so you know what the parameter are and how you are affecting the aquarium.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

20% daily changes.... search for any rotting food anywhere just incase


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

Besides doing water changes, consider your tanks bio load. How many fish do you have in your tank and how big is it?

(BTW you spelled piranha wrong in your name







)


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Increase water change schedule. You only want to do a large water change if you can match the temperature as well as the ph out of tap to match your tank parameters. Would be a shame to lose a fish due to PH or Temp shock.


----------



## Daddy O (Jan 16, 2004)

Try using kent nitrate sponge i use it in wet/dry never have high nitrate readings i also due 10 percent water changes twice a week.


----------



## The_Spoot (Nov 15, 2004)

Lots of water changes.


----------



## PYROPYGO1 (Nov 23, 2004)

Daddy O said:


> Try using kent nitrate sponge i use it in wet/dry never have high nitrate readings i also due 10 percent water changes twice a week.
> [snapback]812095[/snapback]​


I HAVE 5 PYGOS IN A 55 RIGHT NOW AND I'M PLANNING ON GETTING A 180 SOON. WHAT IF YOU JUST HAVE A EMP 400, IS THERE SOME DEVICE OR OTHER FILTER YOU CAN BY TO REDUCE THE NITRATES? I HAVE BEEN DOING 15% WATER CHANGES A DAY TO GET THE NITRATES DOWN. ACCORDING TO MY TEST STRIPS, THE NITRITE READING IS ZERO. I ONLY FEED THE PIRANHAS ONCE A DAY, SHRIMP AND LIVE FEEDERS NOW. ANY HELP WOULD BE USEFULL, THANKS


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Pyropygo - take off your caps lock dude. Your nitrate is probably within acceptable limits if you're changing water 15% per day.

pirana - Lots of water changes are going to work in the short run but you've gotta take a look at why your readings are high in the first place. Unless they're high from a one time incident like an overfeeding, missed piece of food or you didn't change the water for two weeks, this is something that's just going to keep coming back unless you get the source. Check around for rotting food, or do a better job cleaning your vacuum, clear out your filter media (you're not using a UGF are you?) and look at your water change schedule are just a few things you could look for. Doing 20% per week on a 50 gallon tank with a five inch rhom may be adequate, but only 20% per week in a 50 gallon with three 6 inch pygos isn't going to cut it for example. Look at what caused your nitrate readings in the first place.

Lastly, there is also the option of going to a planted tank if the nitrate levels are something you can't control easily, plants eat up nitrates and purify your water which is going to give you healthyer fish in the long run. They're not very difficult either, I just went planted in my rhom tank and am surprised at how easy the stuff is.


----------



## PYROPYGO1 (Nov 23, 2004)

Thanks for the info, I guess I just have too many fish. Can't wait for the 180.


----------

